# Dogs That Get The Taste Of Human Blood.



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

So, do dogs that get the taste of human blood suddenly become bloodthirsty monsters? I personally think it is a load of bull. It does not even sound logical and I'm sure that many dogs in their lives have at least at one point in their lives got the taste of it whether licking a owners hand who happened to have a cut or what not. Can someone please confirm that this is simply a myth so I can show somebody this thread.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

it's a myth, I have been accidentally bit by Kechara when she was overexcited to grab her toy and she hasn't been eyeing me up for a snack yet.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> it's a myth, I have been accidentally bit by Kechara when she was overexcited to grab her toy and she hasn't been eyeing me up for a snack yet.


At least not while you were awake. I have heard that Aussie's tend to attack while their master is asleep.

Edit: There are all kinds of myths and wives tales out there involving dogs suddenly turning on their masters. I think you will find most of it is a load of Bologna.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Inga said:


> At least not while you were awake. I have heard that Aussie's tend to attack while their master is asleep.


har har


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Inga said:


> Edit: There are all kinds of myths and wives tales out there involving dogs suddenly turning on their masters. I think you will find most of it is a load of Bologna.


I think most of the incidents of pet dogs consuming human flesh involve the owner dying with dogs trapped in the house. A dog will start feeding off your corpse before he starves to death. A few dogs just won't.

BTW, house cats will start chowing down on you before your body has gone cold.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> BTW, house cats will start chowing down on you before your body has gone cold.


My cat tests me everyday, he's waiting for his opportunity.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Can someone please confirm that this is simply a myth so I can show somebody this thread.


It occurs to me that anyone who believes this myth is not going to stop believing it just because a bunch of strangers on an Internet forum say it isn't so.

It's not so, BTW.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Marsh Muppet said:


> BTW, house cats will start chowing down on you before your body has gone cold.


I have always thought just that. I sort of doubt my dogs would eat me. I think they are the type that just wouldn't. My cat (when she was alive) would have. She wasn't into missing any meals. Oliver (my one dog) has litterally starved himself because he was so afraid of his own dog dish (had been abused before I got him, involved his dish, I guess) I thought, if he got hungry enough he would face his fear and eat out of his dish. I was wrong. My vet said, he wasn't a dog we could just let get hungry, he would starve himself.

Carsten... I don't know, I doubt it but who knows for sure. Either way, I am going to give them credit and say "stavation is a good enough excuse to eat dead people" Ugh, I hope it never comes to that.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Inga said:


> Either way, I am going to give them credit and say "stavation is a good enough excuse to eat dead people" Ugh, I hope it never comes to that.


Sadly, even people have been forced to do this in desperate, horrible times


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bolo has, on the multiple occasions ive come in after a really nasty fall on my skates...attempted to lick my wounds and several times has succeeded. therefore she has had the taste of my blood multiple times. and she is still as gentle and as motherly (with people) as ever.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Kobe tore his paw open (again) the other day. Lots of blood. (assholes who leave broken glass in the dog park ) and he licked it clean. He also licked the blood stain on the towels i put under him.

Whenever I get cuts, he always cleans it for me (usually he'll start licking me and I ignore it, then after a while I wonder why he is still licking me. I take a look, and see i have a huge gaping wound on my leg. lol)

So no, they don't turn into bloodthirsty animals.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Inga said:


> At least not while you were awake. I have heard that Aussie's tend to attack while their master is asleep.


True story! Our aussie flops himself on me in the middle of the night & proceeds to lick my chest/neck when he has to go potty. He also divebombs my neck to bury his head in as deep as he can for a snuggle.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm I always thought they turned into vampire dogs...thirsting after the blood of humans. Course if you push them out the back door on a sunny day, that should take care of it, so I don't know what the big deal it.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> BTW, house cats will start chowing down on you before your body has gone cold.


My cat doesn't even have the decency to wait for me to die, if there isn't food in her bowl, she'll come up and start nibbling on my wrist.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Hm I always thought they turned into vampire dogs...thirsting after the blood of humans. Course if you push them out the back door on a sunny day, that should take care of it, so I don't know what the big deal it.


Ha!!! 

Wouldn't it just be easier to jab one with a wooden stake?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had people say that about my dog. One day in the park a complete stranger saw me playing with Atka nad her toy (she gets a bit growly) and he asked me how old she was (2 years old at the time). He said, "You shouldn't play like that with her. If you accidently get bitten that kind of dog will turn on you. Those dogs are kn own for turning on their owners. They are very close to WOLVES (sic)." 

Atka is a German Shepherd. I find no wolf in her pedigree. She has (in the past as a puppy) grabbed me by accident and caused blood to flow freely. I yelled "OOOOWWWWW!!!" and clutched my hand to me and she looked like someone had shot her (or was about to). 

That is all silliness.. dog getting a taste of human blood and then wanting to eat people.

The kitten.. OTOH.. thinks dogs need to be snacked on. Here he is testing to see if she is tender enough....


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> My cat doesn't even have the decency to wait for me to die, if there isn't food in her bowl, she'll come up and start nibbling on my wrist.


HAHA!!!!Too funny!!!!!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ville thinks that Kowalski is just about done....wait..









Yes, the toes are tender...almost done.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

Kowalski is precious! I would hope my dog would eat me if I was the only food left and I was dead. Wouldn't want him to starve.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I dunno....It's hard not to feel _a little _targeted when a creature stares at you this hard.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

morrwyn said:


> my cat doesn't even have the decency to wait for me to die, if there isn't food in her bowl, she'll come up and start nibbling on my wrist.


omg, lmao!!!!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

ErisAlpine said:


> So, do dogs that get the taste of human blood suddenly become bloodthirsty monsters? I personally think it is a load of bull. It does not even sound logical and I'm sure that many dogs in their lives have at least at one point in their lives got the taste of it whether licking a owners hand who happened to have a cut or what not. Can someone please confirm that this is simply a myth so I can show somebody this thread.


I don't think I have ever had a dog that hasn't tasted my blood.

Usually licking a cut or scrape, or maybe some that has run down my arm or dripped on the floor as I tend to get a lot of them working on old cars and trucks and just being me. And often I don't realize it until I smear blood around and see it.

My dogs are usually commented on as being very good and well behaved. None have ever bitten me yet.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I think most of the incidents of pet dogs consuming human flesh involve the owner dying with dogs trapped in the house. A dog will start feeding off your corpse before he starves to death. A few dogs just won't.


Same with humans, we will eat each other before starving to death as well.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

They lick us to see if we Taste like chicken... (dogs AND cats)..


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

Please note that this myth only applies to dogs that are NOT zombies. Zombie dogs eat brains (human and dog) similar to human zombies. I studied Zombies in college and the "zombie effect" applies to all creatures except for fish.


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

Keechak said:


> My cat tests me everyday, he's waiting for his opportunity.


http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php

This is a hilarious list of how to tell if your cat is trying to kill you. Just for future reference.


----------

